# fuck dubstep hippies!



## 3knd (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, it all started when I first got off of probation. I was suck in MA for about 6 months. I got slightly drunk off of one 40oz (King cobra) I got into some shit with the guy I was dating at the time. Eventually he calls the cops on me and I get arrested for resisting arrest and assault and battery. I bit the fuck out of that officers leg.hah. shame on me.
....Well, when My 6 months ended. I decided to hit the road. I met some guy who bicycles from state to state. he built me a bike and we biked 3 states out to Maine. That was fun. Well, after bicycling. Me and my partner split. he continued to bike and I went to find another form of traveling (hitching, Etc) Yeah. so i met this hippie kid at a apartment filled a bunch of other travelers. eventually we spent the night underneath the bridge drinking and talking to other folk who were also there. we decide to hitch out of Maine Together. And we did. We made it all the way out to New york! well, We hooked up one night (protected) the next morning I started to freak out because he said that 7 years ago he had sex with a girl who had herpes. he said that he got tested after that and didn't have it. But if you knew me, then You'd realize that i was a big hypochondriac. so the whole entire trip I just continued to ask if he had herpes. and he said no, he had blood tests and all of that done. 
so, the first night that we get out to NY, we sleep on a side street after bucking for hours during the afternoon. fun, well at like 6 in the morning. some guy pissed on us. he got up. chased him down for about a block and then came back. I, again was freaking about because i thought That i had a disease. I asked if he would Lie to me. He said no. well, the next morning after that. he ditched me near times square In New York! so I spent a day out there until i found someone else. 
Yep, fuck Hippies.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Jul 17, 2012)

I was hoping to see you crack on dubstep and hippIES or hipstERS that like it..

Boooooom bom beeeeer dern... Bumbum bom bushk.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jul 17, 2012)

Wait, so some random ass dude just came up and pissed on you? That's just... wow. I'd have gone batshit crazy on that guy. Either way, sounds like you deserve a 40oz, shit sucks.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 17, 2012)

3knd said:


> so, the first night that we get out to NY, we sleep on a side street after bucking for hours during the afternoon.


 
Afternoon bucks are the greatest!
Along with morning and nighttime bucks.

Did you know that you can get a disease from biting a police officer?


----------



## CrypticCosmic (Jul 17, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Afternoon bucks are the greatest!
> Along with morning and nighttime bucks.
> 
> Did you know that you can get a disease from biting a police officer?


Yea it's called the Swine flue.... pretty serious shit


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 17, 2012)

not downplaying what happened.....but after a while on the road....depending on who your with and where your at and what your doin....these types of experiences can become commonplace........dubstep hippies aint the only genre of people who will fuck you over


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jul 17, 2012)

yeah....


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jul 17, 2012)

I would've ditched your ass way before that. Sounds like you've got dependency and trust issues for days. Maybe try traveling by yourself for a day or two.


----------



## dprogram (Jul 17, 2012)

You sound like a very unintelligent person to me. Seriously. Hippies. Dubstep. Get real and try to grow up!


3knd said:


> Well, it all started when I first got off of probation. I was suck in MA for about 6 months. I got slightly drunk off of one 40oz (King cobra) I got into some shit with the guy I was dating at the time. Eventually he calls the cops on me and I get arrested for resisting arrest and assault and battery. I bit the fuck out of that officers leg.hah. shame on me.
> ....Well, when My 6 months ended. I decided to hit the road. I met some guy who bicycles from state to state. he built me a bike and we biked 3 states out to Maine. That was fun. Well, after bicycling. Me and my partner split. he continued to bike and I went to find another form of traveling (hitching, Etc) Yeah. so i met this hippie kid at a apartment filled a bunch of other travelers. eventually we spent the night underneath the bridge drinking and talking to other folk who were also there. we decide to hitch out of Maine Together. And we did. We made it all the way out to New york! well, We hooked up one night (protected) the next morning I started to freak out because he said that 7 years ago he had sex with a girl who had herpes. he said that he got tested after that and didn't have it. But if you knew me, then You'd realize that i was a big hypochondriac. so the whole entire trip I just continued to ask if he had herpes. and he said no, he had blood tests and all of that done.
> so, the first night that we get out to NY, we sleep on a side street after bucking for hours during the afternoon. fun, well at like 6 in the morning. some guy pissed on us. he got up. chased him down for about a block and then came back. I, again was freaking about because i thought That i had a disease. I asked if he would Lie to me. He said no. well, the next morning after that. he ditched me near times square In New York! so I spent a day out there until i found someone else.
> Yep, fuck Hippies.


 
Definitely not going to say what I really really want to. (AHEM) idiot


----------



## dprogram (Jul 17, 2012)

And for the friggin record. Dubstep is NOT hippy music! Might suck on many levels but Dub is electronica!!!


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 17, 2012)

Alright, so I was pretty clueless about dubstep hippies before I read this thread. I decided to educate myself (using the Urban Dictionary) and here's what I found, just in case there is anybody else out there as clueless as myself when it concerns dubstep hippies. 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=dubstep kids

Are they a form of Juggalo, with different music?


----------



## hutchie (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah, I guess I'm pretty out of touch with trends today. I'm still trying to figure out why the fuck any guy would wear skinny jeans. My balls hurt just looking at them.


----------



## wizehop (Jul 17, 2012)

Dubstep Hippy..ahahah two words I thought Id never hear together.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Jul 17, 2012)

dprogram said:


> And for the friggin record. Dubstep is NOT hippy music! Might suck on many levels but Dub is electronica!!!



I've seen him dance..he would know, folks.
Lol.... Jus' messin.


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 17, 2012)

never particularly dug dubstep or most other electronic music........then me and my girl had a bunch of nitrous and thought it would be good to play some dubstep.....WOO WOO ...... very nice

@the original poster......fuck it!......gettin ditched and ditchin people on the road is a common thing......good luck to ya out therrrrrr.....and you probly dont have herpes....i wouldnt trip on that too much....if your really worried i think most local health dept. offices offer free std testing, especially if your "homeless"


----------



## dprogram (Jul 17, 2012)

DisgustinDustin said:


> I've seen him dance..he would know, folks.
> Lol.... Jus' messin.


 
LOL. Now I've got hardcore Industrial to listen to just so I can justify my love of Bass Nectar. Thanks Panzer Ag and Combichrist!


----------



## dprogram (Jul 17, 2012)

Matt Please don't remove my account for being straightforward. Maybe my comments 1st.


----------



## 3knd (Jul 18, 2012)

The Title "Dubstep Hippie". shits and giggles. 
Yes, I'm aware that I'll probably get ditched a lot. 
yes, I have "Slight" Trust issues.
Thanks.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Jul 18, 2012)

dprogram said:


> Matt Please don't remove my account for being straightforward. Maybe my comments 1st.



They can't remove accounts... It fucks up the threads.... No worries. 

Now, reach to the right of your coffee and grab your vodka.


----------



## ped (Jul 18, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Alright, so I was pretty clueless about dubstep hippies before I read this thread. I decided to educate myself (using the Urban Dictionary) and here's what I found, just in case there is anybody else out there as clueless as myself when it concerns dubstep hippies.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=dubstep kids
> 
> Are they a form of Juggalo, with different music?


 

OMG..what???? Dubstep hippies have been around for like FOREVER!! I knew of them when I was like 10 years old way back in 2007.


----------



## tomcan (Jul 18, 2012)

I thought this thread was gonna be another exciting rant against dubstep, but why would you generalize against a whole group of people? What the fuck are dubstep hippies? Are they simply hippies that listen to dubstep? The title of this thread is a deceiving attention grabber! 

And you know you can get tested for free in a lot of places, just look some up on the net wherever you are - you might find somethin. Also, there's nothing wrong with dubstep in and of itself, you can't logically hate against an entire single genre of music...


----------



## billyriot (Jul 18, 2012)

At first glance, I was excited that someone else has ran into that fucking ridiculous trend of Dubstep Hippies that I've been dealing with for the past couple months. But upon actually reading OP's post, I would just like to say this: *shit happens*. At least you aren't diseased, and at best, it makes for one hell of a story to tell, haha.

Onto dubstep. I'm not sure when this trend caught on, but it seems like it came out of fucking nowhere! I already have a probably with electronic music that sounds like unintelligible gibberish (I have no problem with Techno or Industrial, though I have no interest in it), but DS takes the fucking cake. And now that "hippie" culture has gotten a hold of it, I can't help but just laugh at all of it. I'm surrounded by what they like to call themselves "Spirtual Steppers"; you know, the hippies that find an overtly spiritual tie to EVERY GODDAMN THING EVER.

Only now, they speak of dubstep being the "vibrations of the earth in musical form" and the perfect way to align their chakras with whatever the fuck nonsense they talk. Not saying I'm bashing on the whole chakra thing, do what you do; but it's the ones that blast the fuck out of the shit at 3 in the morning and dump a duffel bag full of crystals on the floor next to your sleeping corpse and scream "I have a gift for you, brother!!" that annoy the fuck out of me.

*tl;dr* fuck dubstep!


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 18, 2012)

I'll never understand people who identify themselves with a genre of music.
It makes people seem so insignificant.


----------



## billyriot (Jul 18, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I'll never understand people who identify themselves with a genre of music.
> It makes people seem so insignificant.


 
I like to tell people to take an interest in the music, do not become the music.


----------



## CrypticCosmic (Jul 18, 2012)

ped said:


> OMG..what???? Dubstep hippies have been around for like FOREVER!! I knew of them when I was like 10 years old way back in 2007.


Not sure if serious


----------



## kevlar (Jul 18, 2012)

dprogram said:


> And for the friggin record. Dubstep is NOT hippy music! Might suck on many levels but Dub is electronica!!!




Sometimes the disco biscuit kids call them selves tree thuggers. Hippie scene went really retarded shitty after jerry died I guess...


----------



## kevlar (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, I dunno about all hippies... and yes I personally hate dubstep...
but I think the better response to this situation Is USE A CONDOM WHEN YOU SCREW RANDOM PEOPLE.
Just my opinion.


----------



## 3knd (Jul 19, 2012)

dprogram said:


> You sound like a very unintelligent person to me. Seriously. Hippies. Dubstep. Get real and try to grow up!
> 
> 
> Definitely not going to say what I really really want to. (AHEM) idiot


Grow up? Idiot? Right.


----------



## 3knd (Jul 19, 2012)

Read carefully...I mentioned that I was "Protected".


kevlar said:


> Well, I dunno about all hippies... and yes I personally hate dubstep...
> but I think the better response to this situation Is USE A CONDOM WHEN YOU SCREW RANDOM PEOPLE.
> Just my opinion.


----------



## 3knd (Jul 19, 2012)

dprogram said:


> LOL. Now I've got hardcore Industrial to listen to just so I can justify my love of Bass Nectar. Thanks Panzer Ag and Combichrist!


-Slow Clap-


----------



## up2eleven (Jul 19, 2012)

So, what I seem to be reading is that this girl with a history of irrational and violent behavior incessantly pestered a guy about herpes, had massive trust issues, and so he said "fuck this noise" and left.


----------



## CrypticCosmic (Jul 19, 2012)

up2eleven said:


> So, what I seem to be reading is that this girl with a history of irrational and violent behavior incessantly pestered a guy about herpes, had massive trust issues, and so he said "fuck this noise" and left.


Yup, thats what I hear... Noone likes noise...

Just chill out, don't think so much and don't worry aboot a thing....




...cause evrylittlething. is gunna be alright


----------



## the wizard (Jul 19, 2012)

fuck dubstep hippies and you.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 19, 2012)

this thread is completely irrational and totally off topic. moved to general banter and closed.


----------

